

Poor man's autotest for any language - moser
https://gist.github.com/moser/9949291

======
naiquevin
Nice. I learnt about inotifywait only a couple of days back and chose it over
bazillion other watch modules in various languages. In fact I think it could
be called the "Poor man's auto-anything for any language" :-) For eg. I use it
to auto-recompile less files to css as follows

#!/bin/sh

while inotifywait -e modify resources/public/css/less/ _.less; do lessc
resources /public/css/less/_.less resources/public/css/*.css; done

